# IGF Pre or Post Work Out



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

*When do you take your IGF either Pre or Post WO?*​
Pre-Workout925.00%Post-Workout2775.00%


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

OK just wanted to do a poll to see who runs their IGF Pre or Post Workout and why?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pre workout for me, I get better pumps and better mind-muscle connection.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

post for me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the half life of IGF-1LR3 dictates that you can use it either way and get results, post workout should yeild better results as straight after training when the muscle is damaged is when IGF does its best work, i have used both ways and the difference is not huge...unless you are also using MGF


----------



## clubsport1983 (Nov 9, 2007)

Paul, when you say the difference is not huge unless running PMGF with it, what exactly do you mean?

Is it that if you run IGF Post workout you should "top up" the mgf that it has broken down into with PegMGF about 15-30 mins after initially pinning the IGF?

this is just something that I have heard many people saying and have actually been trying myself but would appreciate it if you know of a better way

cheers


----------



## xdave (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry guys , still learning and reading loads , could you tell me what igf is please.

ty dave........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pMGF is in a way broken down into MGF just at a slower rate than MGF, pMGF should be used 2-3 times a week the night before the muscle group you are wanting to effect...ish

MGF should be used immediatly post workout then IGF pinned 20-30minutes later this is the best way in my opinion to use both peptides....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

xdave search Insulin Growth Factor:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin-like_growth_factor


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i def get better results igf pre work out, i was under the impresion the receptors are most active whilst muscle is breaking down 'during work out'

i had my best off cycle results with this approach and ive tried both

i should imagine like most things it may vary from indavidual


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

iv only ever run it post, i have experimented the odd day by spliting my normal dose into pre and post but i dont think i got the same benefit as taking it all post


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

post for me. Mainly because I go to the gym straight from wk takes me around 10-15 min to get home, so means I don't have to carry it around all day. I also like to keep it in the fridge


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Altho i am yet to try it from reading dats post and doing some research micro dosing seems the best may IMO. Altho i am still trying to decide on timeing either in the am of training day or later on a night after training or pwo


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

hilly said:


> Altho i am yet to try it from reading dats post and doing some research micro dosing seems the best may IMO. Altho i am still trying to decide on timeing either in the am of training day or later on a night after training or pwo


Hilly what's micro dosing entail mate?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

wjat is IGF,in bodybuilding terminology....sorry i'm thinking it is a polypeptide hormone insulin or is it something else?

i have no idea,cos i havent done insulin yet or GH!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Harry said:


> Hilly what's micro dosing entail mate?


It means taking the dose you would do in each muscle so say 30mcg in each pec. You divide the dose into 5 or even better 10 different jabs and inject it all over the muscle. the theory is that as only a little igf is able to be taken up at local receptor before it is moved into the blood stream the best method is to micro dose it thus enabling more igf to be taken up into the receptors in that muscle.

The more injections the better according to day altho this could get out of hand. he also says another good thing to do would be to use different length pins meaning ure hitting even more cells but again this in my opinion is alot of work.

In the near future i intend to use my quads and biceps and shoot 25mcg into each muscle twice a day using this method. so it will be a total of 50mcg split bi lat twice per day total 100mcg. done in biceps once a week and quads once a week on the days of the muscle to be trained. ill do one lot in the am and one lot either pwo or later in the evening i havnt decided.

it may be a total waste lol but im very interested in it and have a little spare time haha.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I shoot it pre workout with insulin post workout..

awesome!

Although aint done IGF for years


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i do it both. ether sub-q pre, or im post

only ever run it 2x tho


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> It means taking the dose you would do in each muscle so say 30mcg in each pec. You divide the dose into 5 or even better 10 different jabs and inject it all over the muscle. the theory is that as only a little igf is able to be taken up at local receptor before it is moved into the blood stream the best method is to micro dose it thus enabling more igf to be taken up into the receptors in that muscle.
> 
> The more injections the better according to day altho this could get out of hand. he also says another good thing to do would be to use different length pins meaning ure hitting even more cells but again this in my opinion is alot of work.
> 
> ...


this is the only thing that Dat has said that i don't agree with.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is the only thing that Dat has said that i don't agree with.....


Care to explain big fella as i value your opinion as much as dat's.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i just think that it is to overly complicated for very little in return....i can sort of understand the theory and Dat certainly knows a hell of a lot more than i ever will....

i feel and certainly going on my use that splitting the daily dose through the day and only using it 3 times a week gives me the best longer term results....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to know. Think i may give the micro dosing a go just for the hell of it lol. if it helps bring my quads and bi's up even just a little i will be a happy man lol.

altho im not going to micro as much as dat recommends i am going to split my jabs into 5 injections do it twice a day i think.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is good mate as i said Dat knows much much more than me and is a decent guy so must have a good reason for this protocol so will be interested in seeing your results.....


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

intersting stuff guys ! i never stop learning on here!!! hope ur all well =] kirk


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i was thinkning about running IGF 10 days on 10 days off anyone tried this protocol, heard it's good but have never done IGF so opinions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

PWO 100%

You want to repair the micro tears in your atrophied tissue asap.

After you work out a certain muscle group, the blood cell count in tripled, as they are there to repair the micro tears.

The would be the best time to inject


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Slindog said:


> PWO 100%
> 
> You want to repair the micro tears in your atrophied tissue asap.
> 
> ...


What is the active time for IGF? pretty sure it's longer than 1 hour so doing it Pre-WO will give u the benefits of an awesome pump which will do wonders for your moral and still get the benefits of the PWO use


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slindog said:


> PWO 100%
> 
> You want to repair the micro tears in your atrophied tissue asap.
> 
> ...


with the half life of IGF-1LR3 being hours the quickest way would be to inject Pre-WO as then when the tears occur it will be there in place to do its job..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that MGF's most active is immediately post workout and MGF acts on the IGF receptor as there is no MGF receptor as yet discovered.

Assuming this is the case, are we not blunting the natural MGF effects we recieve immediately post workout by having IGF being active around this time?


----------

